# White dots in substrate....



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 11, 2011)

Alright... I'm pretty sure it's a mold or fungus or whatever, but can these be harmful to Ts? I have an H. lividum juvenile and the enclosure constantly gets these white dots.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 11, 2011)

pics bring much better answers...but it might be mold....are the dots growing legs and walking?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 11, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> pics bring much better answers...but it might be mold....are the dots growing legs and walking?


It's not mites. They're just white fuzzy balls. Think William Shatner.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 11, 2011)

most likely it is little peices of shredded food or poop...growing fur.....so might wanna pic them all out....and william shatner thats funny


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 11, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> most likely it is little peices of shredded food or poop...growing fur.....so might wanna pic them all out....and william shatner thats funny


It's not food or poop because it's too many. I get it in my peat moss when it's damp. I'll try and get a pic up.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 11, 2011)

might be something coming in the soil then...i used some soil once that had alot of birdseed/leaves/and sticks in it...i had to pick out baby sunflowers and millit till i tossed it all.....i use exo terra plantation soil...very good so far...


----------



## BCscorp (Nov 11, 2011)

I bought a group of spiders recently and some of the enclosures had this stuff in it. I do a full clean and get rid of it. I don't know if it's "harmful" to anything, but I prefer to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 11, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> might be something coming in the soil then...i used some soil once that had alot of birdseed/leaves/and sticks in it...i had to pick out baby sunflowers and millit till i tossed it all.....i use exo terra plantation soil...very good so far...


No I mean it's a mold or fungus. It grows when it's damp. I use peat in all my enclosures and pick everything out.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 11, 2011)

hmmm looks a little like poop splatters, but not sure....might be something coming in with the peat...get some closer pics maybe


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 11, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> hmmm looks a little like poop splatters, but not sure....might be something coming in with the peat...get some closer pics maybe


My phone won't focus on anything closer, but I'm telling you... it's not poop.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 11, 2011)

okie....well tell ya what...how often does this happen? what have you done with it before? and might just want to do a complete rehouse, and if it happens again, change substrate...


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 11, 2011)

That looks like fungal blooms to me.  When you set up your next enclosure try boiling water and pouring it over the dirt in a bowl.  Mix it well.  It should kill any dormant spores and reduce the problem.  You can press the dirt into the bowl and wring out excess water.


----------



## Hobo (Nov 11, 2011)

It's not poop, it's mold/fungus.

I get these and yellow ones sometimes, and I usually just let them run their course.

During the warmer months they start producing mushrooms, and they start out looking like the dots in your pictures. I like to wait until they're just about to release spores before pulling them out, to ensure the fungi use the maximum amount of resources making them. Take that!

I haven't had issues with the fungus/mold, or their mushrooms affecting any of my spiders so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo Justice (Nov 12, 2011)

Hobo said:


> It's not poop, it's mold/fungus.
> 
> I get these and yellow ones sometimes, and I usually just let them run their course.
> 
> ...


+1. It's quite resilient too. I've baked, boiled, and many other things and it still seems to grow. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.189102,-119.169154


----------

